# Got My 2004 Arctic Cat 500 All Ready For Ice Fishing (Pictures)



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My 2004 Arctic Cat 500 all ready for ice Fishing. I got a wind shield, hand and thumb warmers, 2500lb Warn winch, ice auger holder, and a back drop basket on it. I built the auger holder and drop basket my self. I built the auger holder out of oak and I built the drop basket out of steel.


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice machine, Cats look great as work machines !!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what kind of oak looks like that?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;864271 said:


> what kind of oak looks like that?


Your rite, the wood was given to me. I think some of it is cherry.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice setup. you will probably hit the ice sooner then I will. lucky haha


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;864946 said:


> very nice setup. you will probably hit the ice sooner then I will. lucky haha


I'm hopping to be out by this time December.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;865089 said:


> I'm hopping to be out by this time December.


lucky we are hoping to get out around the same time we got out there last year. and that was the first week in januarary


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;865125 said:


> lucky we are hoping to get out around the same time we got out there last year. and that was the first week in januarary


Usualy I start fishing in early December and by Christmas I have my shack out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;865131 said:


> Usualy I start fishing in early December and by Christmas I have my shack out.


wow your lucky. if the weather keeps it up here we will never be out there by januarary haha. All I can think about is next week thanksgiving it already here. time seems to be flying right now.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;865132 said:


> wow your lucky. if the weather keeps it up here we will never be out there by januarary haha. All I can think about is next week thanksgiving it already here. time seems to be flying right now.


The weather around hear has bean warm to. We got 8'' of snow 2 weeks ago (to warm to plow the gound was very wet and the snow was all gone by noon) and I got deer the day it was snowing. I'm glad I got one becouse they can't be moving very much when it's 50+ out. I hope it gets cold pretty soon.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;865145 said:


> The weather around hear has bean warm to. We got 8'' of snow 2 weeks ago (to warm to plow the gound was very wet and the snow was all gone by noon) and I got deer the day it was snowing. I'm glad I got one becouse they can't be moving very much when it's 50+ out. I hope it gets cold pretty soon.


I hope so too. because this year is my turn to pull the shanty out on the ice haha


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks great! All you need is an Auger Aid on the front or rear and you can drill holes to your hearts content!


----------

